# car fm radio transmitter for ipod



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Car FM Transmitter/Charger For Ipod Classic Video 5G 6G on eBay, also Car Chargers, Apple iPod Accessories, MP3 Player Accessories, Consumer Electronics (end time 28-Jan-09 03:02:08 GMT)

i want to keep my factory radio on my x-trail. am looking at using one of these fm transmitters. has anyone got one of these or similar and are they any good? 

what sort of performance can i expect

thanks


----------



## Xspec2440 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, I've got one very similar. The benefit to the Xtrail is that the antennae are right above windshield. The general rule is, the closer you can get the transmitter to the aerial the better off you are. On my 2005 Altima it didn't work very well because the aerial was "built in" the back window.

Do not think this is going to give you the same sound quality as a stereo with an ipod connection. There's still some slight distortion and you run the risk of having to change the station it is tuned to if you are in a radio heavy city (i.e. NYC). Basically it sounds like a good FM station.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Xspec2440 said:


> Yeah, I've got one very similar. The benefit to the Xtrail is that the antennae are right above windshield. The general rule is, the closer you can get the transmitter to the aerial the better off you are. On my 2005 Altima it didn't work very well because the aerial was "built in" the back window.
> 
> Do not think this is going to give you the same sound quality as a stereo with an ipod connection. There's still some slight distortion and you run the risk of having to change the station it is tuned to if you are in a radio heavy city (i.e. NYC). Basically it sounds like a good FM station.


thanks for the reply

appreciated


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

in my experience they are crap, i've had a few and they are a crackly. if you have a cassette deck use a cassette adapter, ceaper and better sound quality


----------



## Xspec2440 (Jan 22, 2009)

While I won't say they are total crap, I agree that a cassette adapter has superior sound.


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

FM transmitters are normally garbage, but it depends on your location. I am in Ottawa and I find there are too many radio stations that cause interference and static. I also travel to Montreal quite a bit and the FM transmitter has problems keeping up. I was constantly switching the default station on the transmitter to find a clearer signal usually there was none.


----------

